# probiotics/yogurt



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Question for racers. I faithfully feed and water with intention. I have healthy birds and never have disease problems that you read about(knocking on wood). Twice a month I use the cheapest plain yogurt (not because it is cheap, but because that is what I was taught) 1 teaspoon per gallon of drinking water as a probiotic. I have heard the arguments mostly from non racers of dairy being bad. I go by the rule if it aint broke don't fix it, but I am looking for proof that other products from supply houses are a better route. What do you use and why?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Probios. It's good stuff and can be sprinkled on the food in powder form.


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't want to hijack your thread, but I've been wanting to try this. Is this just regular plain tub of yogurt from the store? If so is there anything I should look for as far as what to use n what not to use?
Thanks


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

any feed store has a jug of Probiotic for horses cost about 12-15$ and that jug will last a good long while.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

pigeonjim said:


> Question for racers. I faithfully feed and water with intention. I have healthy birds and never have disease problems that you read about(knocking on wood). Twice a month I use the cheapest plain yogurt (not because it is cheap, but because that is what I was taught) 1 teaspoon per gallon of drinking water as a probiotic. I have heard the arguments mostly from non racers of dairy being bad. I go by the rule if it aint broke don't fix it, but I am looking for proof that other products from supply houses are a better route. What do you use and why?


The plain yogert works, but there are other low cost supplements that work better. Go to any feed store that has supplements and take your pick of various supplements for horses or chickens, they all works. If you want the best results however look at jedds, segals, ganus just to name a few as there are many others out there as well that sell supplements especially designed for pigeons.


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks I'll try the probiotics from feed store how much n how often? Like tbl spoon per gallon? Thanks again. Sorry if I hijacked the thread wasn't my intention at all.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

coldskin, the little jug comes with a little dipper thingy in it and I use one dip of that dipper in two gallons of water every so often. ( Its a dry powder and it last a good while) That much water fills both of my waters and the birds will go through most of that before I change it out and go back to ACV. My opinion is they need the stuff in the jug but it dosen't need to be over kill.


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks heeler, last question what is the stuff called, and what's it look like? Thanks again, gonna see if I can find it this weekend.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

It's actually called --Probiotic-- the jug is like 4 inches tall with a 4 inch diameter. Just ask when you go they all carry it. You could also try Tractor Supply stores too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Depending on what it is you actually get, you will use different amounts. Come back and let us know what you can get.


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

OK thanks I will see what I can find, I know its called probiotic I was curious about like a manufacturer you use or like how red cell is the "name" of a multi vitamin. I will be checking some local feed stores an also tractor supply and family farm and home. Thanks again for all the info


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

coldskins said:


> OK thanks I will see what I can find, I know its called probiotic I was curious about like a manufacturer you use or like how red cell is the "name" of a multi vitamin. I will be checking some local feed stores an also tractor supply and family farm and home. Thanks again for all the info


I picked up a container of Probios at Tractor Supply yesterday on my home from work and fed with it. It cost $10. Thanks everyone for the advice. I don't know why I've been so hard headed about yogurt, but this will be a lot easier to keep and store.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I have used that one. It's really a lot easier. Glad you were able to get it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Plain greek yogurt is good. Birds do not produce lactase, which is required to digest lactose (milk sugar). For this reason dairy can give them diarrhea as it passes right through them. The probiotics in the yogurt however, should stick around. A better option would be a probiotic powder which is more concentrated. But yogurt won't hurt them.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

What company does he run?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I have been using probiotics all summer now and I am a believer. The birds seem to be healthier and have more energy than when I used yogurt. I noticed they seemed more hungry and use more water also. I also noticed an easier molt. Thanks for the advice all. Jim


----------

